
Strange but True: Turning a Wobbly Table Will Make It Steady - malshe
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/strange-but-true-turning/
======
pseingatl
In the field, this works only about half the time, despite the Mathematical
proofs. Other factors must be at play.

------
bradknowles
Depends on what is making it wobble, and the surface on which it is placed.

~~~
pseingatl
Which means that table turning is not a universal solution to the problem. It
might work, it might not.

